# all'insegna di



## irene.acler

Hola!
Cómo puedo traducir "all'insegna di" en español?

La frase sería: oferta en hoteles de tres estrellas *all'insegna di* relajación y...

Mi diccionario Tam dice que se traduce con "caracterizado por", pero no hay algo más peculiar para decirlo?

Gracias.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Bajo el signo de.


----------



## Schenker

"con el sello de..." podría ser, pero no estoy seguro si sirve...


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias!
En ese contexto "con el sello de" queda bien?
Y "bajo el signo de" se puede decir?


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Il mio dizionario dà come esempio:
all'insegna dell'allegria = bajo el signo de la alegrìa.

Nativos què opinaìs?


----------



## Schenker

"bajo el signo" no suena coherente (aunque insegnata puede significar signo en otros contextos). Y para saber si sello quedaría bien ¿podrías poner más contexto? (de los dos lados, poner más del texto al principio y al final)


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, es una frase que tengo que decir yo, es un texto muy sintético, construido por puntos. Lo que estoy describiendo es la oferta que las agencias de viajes de Trento ofrecen a los turistas, y en este caso estoy hablando de una agencia en concreto, que ofrece paquetes turísticos que incluyen un turismo deportivo en las pistas de esquí y una oferta de hoteles de tres/cuatro estrellas de oro que cuentan con centros estéticos para la relajación, masajes y tal.


----------



## Schenker

irene.acler said:


> Bueno, es una frase que tengo que decir yo, es un texto muy sintético, construido por puntos. Lo que estoy describiendo es la oferta que las agencias de viajes de Trento ofrecen a los turistas, y en este caso estoy hablando de una agencia en concreto, que ofrece paquetes turísticos que incluyen un turismo deportivo en las pistas de esquí y una oferta de hoteles de tres/cuatro estrellas de oro que cuentan con centros estéticos para la relajación, masajes y tal.


 
Mmm, bueno, lo que has escrito en este último thread está todo bien. Mejor olvidate del "insegna", ya que no queda muy bien en este contexto. Está perfecta la parte de la frase que dice "...*que cuentan con* centros estéticos para la relajación, masajes..."

Saludos Irene.


----------



## yellowsky

Con el sello de , bajo el signo de no me suenan.
Otro ejemplo (de los que le gustan a Schenker): 
All'insegna della sportività: En nombre de/en pos de la deportividad.


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias, Shenkar. 
No se dice "estrella de oro"? Ya sé que es un poco formal, pero es incorrecta?


----------



## Schenker

No sé como será en España, pero por acá siempre se dice "Hotel X estrellas", nunca he escuchado que se diga "estrellas de oro". No te podría asegurar que es incorrecto, pero me parece que no se usa nunca.
Saludos.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah vale. Muchas gracias, Schenkar!


----------



## Schenker

Di niente.


----------



## yellowsky

Se dice 'Hotel (de) 5 estrellas' sin 'de oro' (Five-star hotel)


----------



## irene.acler

Entonces mi profesora me ha dicho una cosa incorrecta...mah..


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

irene.acler said:


> Hola!
> Cómo puedo traducir "all'insegna di" en español?
> 
> La frase sería: oferta en hoteles de tres estrellas *all'insegna di* relajación y...
> 
> Mi diccionario Tam dice que se traduce con "caracterizado por", pero no hay algo más peculiar para decirlo?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Oferta de hoteles de tres estrellas de ... 
Oferta de hoteles de ... de tres estrellas

Anche cosi va bene


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias, José!


----------

